# branchy driftwood



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

Where can I find some? I cant seem to find any at the local shops. I have a 125g tank, so im looking for a somewhat larger size. It doesnt have to have much mass, just some long branches that go from side to side and can touch the ground and a couple branches running up parrallal to the water surface. i basically want to grow some moss on the branches near the water surface so the fish will swim around in the branches...hope this makes sense....cant really find any pictures for examples.


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Roots make the best "branchy" driftwood IMO. If you can get to a river or creek just look for fallen trees that have been down for a while and break out a saw, shops usually charge insane prices for good pieces. Or try manzanita if you want proper branches. I used roots I collected for my 180 scape, no real mass or base and lots of space between branches for swimming.


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. I have the American river near me, would prob be great for looking for a fallen tree. How to I cure the wood though?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Boil the wood, then leave it overnight outside, then boil it again untill the sh*tty stuff is out of it, then leave it out in the dry heat. I would also remove any loose bark. This method worked great for me :nod:


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nixrsix said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. I have the American river near me, would prob be great for looking for a fallen tree. How to I cure the wood though?


check this 
http://www.labusinessjournal.org/article-1...r-aquarium.html
i also read somewhere that some people soak it in bleach solution for couple days


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Personally i wouldnt use bleach. Just boil it and scrub the crap outta it and ull b fine. I used a new tooth brush to get into all the places a bigger brush couldnt.


----------



## nixrsix (Sep 3, 2008)

How do you boil wood thats so big and oddshaped that it wont fit in a pot.....


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

nixrsix said:


> How do you boil wood thats so big and oddshaped that it wont fit in a pot.....


cut it to pieces, boil them , then screw them together 
hahah
thats why i said use bleach in big ass bucket


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Use a bin for big pieces. I've been told bleach in solutions will be neutralised if you allow the wood to completely dry after but I'm still wary. I'd go peroxide solution if you want to be thorough. In all honesty a good scrub and pouring boiling water should be enough.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

If you do use the bleach method, soak it in boiling water and de-chlorinator afterwards.


----------



## upgradepc (Jan 30, 2009)

adding salt to it helps kill the micro bad stuff too while boiling.


----------

